# What is a g.r.p. hull



## castoff (Jan 19, 2007)

what ia a g.r.p. hull


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Is this a wind up ?

If not , does the term "search engine" mean anything to you ?

In the event that you are serious or as I suspect merely lazy it's "Glass Reinforced Plastic".


----------



## southerncross31 (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks like somebody woke up on the wrong side of the bed. I heard wombats do very poorly on too little sleep


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

southerncross31 said:


> Looks like somebody woke up on the wrong side of the bed. I heard wombats do very poorly on too little sleep


Wombats do VERY poorly on too little sleep but other than it being Monday and I'm not out on the boat my mood is relatively calm cos I slept like a deadun last night.

You do have to ask yourself however, why someone , anyone, needs to post such a question. Google would have given them the answer much quicker than I did and without the scorn.

GRP is hardly the world's most obscure acronym after all.

        So smile as you walk down the street, laugh to yourself and smile at others, you'll get locked up for being a complete nutter but such is life.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

*Hijack*

I just sat on my laptop! Ooops.

a search of sailnet finds grp.

Here we go, the useless troll thread for the night, go baby go!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

GRP/Fibreglass. A good material for lightweight offshore boats and, provided any knocks and scratches are touched up on a regular basis, will give many years of service. We do not recommend the use on large inland waterways boats though - not really tough enough for "Contact Boating".

This explains better

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boat_building

or

http://www.atlanticboatingnews.com/Backissues/article.asp?ID=83&MagID=10


----------



## b tucker (Jan 3, 2013)

Funny, but six years later
Google gives this link first of all - in answer to g.r.p. hull.
Thank you tdw, you wombat - you're a cult favorite when grumpy, I guess!

And your icon - is this the catamaran community 'winking' at those who lug lead? Right on, and leave those dogs in your sleep - 'cats' rule! Make mine a vintage CSK, please.

Cheers


----------



## RonRelyea (Nov 18, 2009)

b tucker said:


> Funny, but six years later
> Google gives this link first of all - in answer to g.r.p. hull.
> Thank you tdw, you wombat - you're a cult favorite when grumpy, I guess!
> 
> Cheers


it is the first link because none of the other articles use the period punctuation in the abbreviation ... it's all in the Keywords! Something to consider if you are building a web site and want your web page to show up first in a google search ;-)


----------



## mackeysmusic (Jan 3, 2013)

glass reinforced plastic


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

tdw said:


> .....
> it's "Glass Reinforced Plastic".


And for those, grumpy wombats or otherwise, that don't live on antipodean island continents the term often used is "fiberglass". Or is it "fibreglass" -- they spell differently down there as well.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

GRP stand for Gravel Rocks and Pebbles......of so I friend informs me and he should know as his boat is ferro.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 21, 2012)

That's a good one SimonV. Any more info on the friend's boat? I'd love to have specs, photos, etc.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SimonV said:


> GRP stand for Gravel Rocks and Pebbles......of so I friend informs me and he should know as his boat is ferro.


This thread resurrection sets a record. Not only did someone reopen a 5 and half year old thread, almost all the answers are exactly the same as those posted back then. Its like repetitive necrophilia. 

This one is the winner as the only new info.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> This thread resurrection sets a record. Not only did someone reopen a 5 and half year old thread, almost all the answers are exactly the same as those posted back then. Its like repetitive necrophilia.
> 
> This one is the winner as the only new info.


What a great name for a song.

Atlas, I have no idea but it is 36' CC called Portland Lady and owned by a dry witted Kiwi who has traveled the world.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Gross rating point (GRP) is a term used in advertising to measure the size of an audience reached by a specific media vehicle or schedule. It is the product of the percentage of the target audience reached by an advertisement, times the frequency they see it in a given campaign (frequency × % reached).[1] For example, a television advertisement that is aired 5 times reaching 50% of the target audience each time it is aired would have a GRP of 250 (5 × 50%). To achieve a common denominator and compare media, reach x frequency are expressed over time (divided by time) to determine the 'weight' of a media campaign. GRP's are used predominantly as a measure of media with high potential exposures or impressions, like Outdoor in particular, then broadcast.

GRP values are commonly used by media buyers to compare the advertising strength of various media vehicles.[2]


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

GRP Group 
GRP Group (file name extension) 
GRP Glass Reinforced Plastic 
GRP Gastrin-Releasing Peptide (biology) 
GRP Gross Rating Point (advertising) 
GRP Global Remuneration Professional (WorldatWork certification program) 
GRP Gross Rating Point (marketing, television audience) 
GRP Government Railway Police (India) 
GRP Gross Regional Product 
GRP Grassland Reserve Program (USDA) 
GRP Glucose-Regulated Protein 
GRP Green Roof Professional 
GRP Grand Rapids Press (Grand Rapids, Michigan) 
GRP Gateway Routing Protocol 
GRP Guidance Replacement Program (Minuteman III) 
GRP Gentoo Reference Platform 
GRP Green-Rainbow Party (Massachusetts) 
GRP Gigabit Route Processor 
GRP Gewex Radiation Panel 
GRP Global Response Pistol (Nighthawk Custom Pistol) 
GRP Good Review Practice (US FDA) 
GRP Ground Rock Phosphate 
GRP Gross Rent Potential 
GRP Ground Reference Point 
GRP Geophysical Research Program 
GRP Global Relationship Partner (Qwest) 
GRP Guatemala Racing Products 
GRP Ozark Air Lines, Great Plains Airlines (ICAO code) 
GRP Global Reference Price 
GRP Grid Reference Point 
GRP Groundwater Resource Protection 
GRP Guidance Reference Point 
GRP Greatest Response Probability 
GRP Guaranteed Renewable Policy(holder) (insurance) 
GRP Guaranteed Royalty Payment 
GRP Guild Realm Points (gaming) 
GRP Group Requirements Planning


----------



## Dean101 (Apr 26, 2011)

Seaduction said:


> GRP Group
> GRP Group (file name extension)
> GRP Glass Reinforced Plastic
> GRP Gastrin-Releasing Peptide (biology)
> ...


Impressive.... Very impressive!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Dean101 said:


> Impressive.... Very impressive!


Indeed.... a *G*ood *R*eview *P*osting....


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

A man never stands so tall as when he bends over to help another.
Dick


----------



## guinness69 (Nov 9, 2014)

I wanted to know and after googleing it took me here. Got my answer thanks Google is great once people put stuff on it


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

How about PMS (politically modified science) We get a lot of this in Canada.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Well the GRP has arrived in Phuket, Thailand in force this year, weak ruble or not.

Great Russian *****


----------



## Tiara 43 (Sep 29, 2016)

tdw said:


> Wombats do VERY poorly on too little sleep but other than it being Monday and I'm not out on the boat my mood is relatively calm cos I slept like a deadun last night.
> 
> You do have to ask yourself however, why someone , anyone, needs to post such a question. Google would have given them the answer much quicker than I did and without the scorn.
> 
> ...


The scorn you felt entitled to direct at a harmless question? Maybe this isn't the forum for you since you don't have sufficient outlets for your anti social tendencies. Looks like the island stolen from the Aboriginals is still home surly types.


----------



## Tiara 43 (Sep 29, 2016)

Tell that to the Aussie with a cheap shot attitude.


----------



## Tiara 43 (Sep 29, 2016)

Capt Len said:


> How about PMS (politically modified science) We get a lot of this in Canada.


We have that in the US too. It's called conservatism.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Tiara, you do realize you're responding to a thread that is two years dormant. Perhaps you should direct your critical invectives at a current thread. 


Why go fast, when you can go slow


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Mike … Do we really want to encourage critical invectives? Two years dormant. Go to sleep, go to sleep, gotosleepppp…..


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Why would anybody raise THIS ghost thread from it's crypt? Heck, the OP may also be a ghost since he hasn't posted since 09-20-2011.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

billyruffn said:


> and for those, grumpy wombats or otherwise, that don't live on antipodean island continents the term often used is "fiberglass". or is it "fibreglass" -- they spell *correctly* down there as well.


fify


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

capta said:


> Why would anybody raise THIS ghost thread from it's crypt? Heck, the OP may also be a ghost since he hasn't posted since 09-20-2011.


Rainy day in rainy season, waiting out tropical storms, watching the mold grow..ha ha seeing ghosts too. Modern day production boats are also refered to as "tupperware" down under.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Tiara 43 said:


> The scorn you felt entitled to direct at a harmless question? Maybe this isn't the forum for you since you don't have sufficient outlets for your anti social tendencies. Looks like the island stolen from the Aboriginals is still home surly types.


Well, um. Welcome to SailNet?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Tiara 43 said:


> The scorn you felt entitled to direct at a harmless question? Maybe this isn't the forum for you since you don't have sufficient outlets for your anti social tendencies. Looks like the island stolen from the Aboriginals is still home surly types.


Oh my, the ghosts of grumpiness past come back to haunt.

Surly ? Anti Social ? Moi ?

Really Tiara, you cut me to the quick.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Tiara 43 said:


> The scorn you felt entitled to direct at a harmless question? Maybe this isn't the forum for you since you don't have sufficient outlets for your anti social tendencies. Looks like the island stolen from the Aboriginals is still home surly types.


Newbieitis at it's best....commenting on a post someone wrote 9 years ago.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

As a relatively new member I find it interesting how many old members comment on an old post that someone found probably by using a Google search for some obscure word or phrase. How does it harm any of you for an old thread to be resurrected? The urge for complete control runs strong in this group.......


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

AS new members come on board old thread revival can be a valuable learning source. if only to discover who are the grumpy old farts.


----------



## RocketScience (Sep 8, 2008)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> ...How does it harm any of you for an old thread to be resurrected?...


It doesn't harm anybody, unless it's resurrected to solely *bash* another user, as was in this case. That being said, I do find it rather amusing when a thread is resurrected to answer a question that was asked years earlier.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> As a relatively new member I find it interesting how many old members comment on an old post that someone found probably by using a Google search for some obscure word or phrase. How does it harm any of you for an old thread to be resurrected? The urge for complete control runs strong in this group.......


The initial revitalized post did nothing to advance the thread. It was an insult. I have no issue with older threads being revived if the discussion logically flows. The same subjects and themes keep coming back, so it makes sense to use an existing thread whenever possible. But Tiara's post was only intended to insult -- kinda like your post.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> As a relatively new member I find it interesting how many old members comment on an old post that someone found probably by using a Google search for some obscure word or phrase. How does it harm any of you for an old thread to be resurrected? The urge for complete control runs strong in this group.......


Nothing wrong with bringing back an old thread if the poster has good reason. 4 times out of 5, the newbie wouldn't post if they had any idea the age of the thread. Would this guy have posted if he realized he was commenting on a 9 year old post? I think not. At least, I hope not.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Mike: Should I submit all my observations to you for clearance before posting? I though I was stating a pretty clear observation about behavior patterns on this forum, it was not my intent to attack anyone personally. My only other comment is that if the shoe fits, then you may be upset.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> Mike: Should I submit all my observations to you for clearance before posting? I though I was stating a pretty clear observation about behavior patterns on this forum, it was not my intent to attack anyone personally. My only other comment is that if the shoe fits, then you may be upset.


And I (and others) are pointing out you are wrong. If you cannot see this, and that you are simply adding insult to insult, then there is nothing I can do to enlighten you.


----------

